# Rosa Cuba Flor de Rosa Cigar Review - Great surprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been on the hunt for a cheap everyday cigar that fits my tiny budget. This was a big surprise. Nice full aroma and taste... something you almo...

Read the full review here: Rosa Cuba Flor de Rosa Cigar Review - Great surprise


----------

